#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Wat mist er nog in mijn drive-in-show?

## Scan head

Ik heb al even gezocht of er gelijkwaardige topics waren maar die kon ik niet direct vinden....

Mijn vraag luidt: 
Wat moet ik nog aan mijn licht-show veranderen om gemiddelde feesten (dus een kruising tussen het spul dat bij de tmf awards hing [:I] en tussen een gewone disco met een paar parren?) 

ik heb: 
4 x tornado scanner
24 x par 64 parren
2 x 2700 watt stroboscopen
1x rampage
2x rookmachine

Mijn budget = 3000 euro ongeveer...

Wat stellen jullie voor?

Zelf zat ik aan een paar MH's te denken maar ik vraag het eerst maar aan jullie...

----------


## reflection

als je dit al hebt neem ik aan dat je wel enige ervaring hebt en dus inderdaad beter zelf kan beslissen wat je mist.. mh's zijn wel leuk..maar voor 3000 euro weet ik niet of je veel hebt.

----------


## Scan head

Nouja, ik vraag het aan jullie... de meesten zijn toch nog professioneler dan mij dus zullen zij ook wel enige raadgeving hebben voor mij... 

(p.s. ik heb er ook nog zo'n 20 m truss en 2 x martin destroyer)

----------


## Michael

Wat wil je? 
Waarmee stuur je alles (op dit moment) aan?
Wat voor feesten heb je? 
Hoeveel feesten gemiddeld per jaar? 
Welke doelgroep? 
Wat wil de klant meestal hebben?

en als extra mischien nog: Welk prijskaartje hangt aan jouw show?

----------


## Scan head

Ik wil wel uitbreiden maar ik wil niet een super grote drive inn show krijgen waar ik en een collega extra mensen bij moeten hebben.

voor de 4 scanners: Scanmaster 2 (kunnen 12 scanners, MH's enz... op)
en voor de rest van de lichten heb ik de: MA 24/48 controller voor

Pffff, ja veel feesten. varierend van kleine disco's in scholen... playbackshows, Toneelvoorstellingen, Karaoke van alles wat wel. 

Gemiddeld zo'n 100 feesten per jaar...

Dat verschilt heel veel. alle leeftijden wel!

Meestal de basisopstelling: 2 dmx balken met par 64 erop, truss, 2 scanners, 1 destroyer.

Prijskaartje voor alleen de bovengeschreven lichtset: 175 euro per 4 uur maar dat ga ik denk ik nog veranderen... ik kan er vaak wel meer voor krijgen en dan is de klant ook nog tevreden. maar als je gewoon  de basisopstelling (licht&geluid) dan zit je op zo'n 400 euro.

----------


## dabassman

Wat heb je voor geluid? ? Misschien kan je daar nog iets aan toevoegen.
Licht klinkt erg goed wou dat ik het had.
Bas hooooooooooooii

----------


## Michael

Eigenlijk vind ik dat je qua licht al goed bent uitgerust mischien een optie is om de scanners van showtec te vervangen door meer fatsoenlijke scans. Voorbeeld robe scans of tweede hands martins. Moving heads lijken me voor jouw budget niet toereikend.

----------


## Scan head

4 x http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=m181t
4 x http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=m30t
8 x http://www.martin.com/product/product.asp?product=m129i

Maar eigenlijks had ik het meer op het licht want geluid vind ik zelf wel voldoende...

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dabassman_
> Licht klinkt erg goed



Klint? Geluid klinkt, licht ziet er dan goed uit. Maar dit is ook niet echt indrukwekkend veel. 

Wat voor truss is het eigenlijk? Meestal beginnen kleine drive-ins met zo'n set van 3m step-truss en 2 statieven. Als het grotere truss is, dan heeft het idd wel wat gekost. Cker voor een kleine 2-persoons drive-in. Ik wil dit jaar ook uitbreiden, zit eigenlijk ook langzamerhand op de set als de basisset van Scan Head. Zit te kijke naar echte truss en daarna nog 2 extra scanners.

@Scan Head: je moet ook kijke naar hoe het te vervoeren is. Een paar MH's is mogelijk (als je nog wat spaart), maar dan moet je zowiezo meer dan twee mensen hebben alleen al om te rijden. Tenzij je een grote vrachtwagen wil huren. Je zou bijv. nog kunnen kijken naar een paar extra scans en wat andere simpele effectlampen.

----------


## rene.derksen

Als ik jou was over die truss, neem dan eurotruss, dit gebruiken de meeste grote bedrijven namelijk, kun je altijd nog bij huren om vervolgens in elkaar te kloppen.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Als ik jou was over die truss, neem dan eurotruss, dit gebruiken de meeste grote bedrijven namelijk



?????????
Laten we het op Prolyte houden, denk ik het meest voorkomend...

Maargoed, tja voor 3000 euro... denk dat je dat het beste aan je eigen fantasie over kan laten.
Investeer misschien niet alleen in apparatuur, maar denk eens aan bijvoorbeeld een backdrop, dat is een hele grote meerwaarde die heel veel drive-in shows over het hoofd zien.

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_ 
> Wat voor truss is het eigenlijk? Meestal beginnen kleine drive-ins met zo'n set van 3m step-truss en 2 statieven. Als het grotere truss is, dan heeft het idd wel wat gekost. Cker voor een kleine 2-persoons drive-in. Ik wil dit jaar ook uitbreiden, zit eigenlijk ook langzamerhand op de set als de basisset van Scan Head. Zit te kijke naar echte truss en daarna nog 2 extra scanners.
> 
> @Scan Head: je moet ook kijke naar hoe het te vervoeren is. Een paar MH's is mogelijk (als je nog wat spaart), maar dan moet je zowiezo meer dan twee mensen hebben alleen al om te rijden. Tenzij je een grote vrachtwagen wil huren. Je zou bijv. nog kunnen kijken naar een paar extra scans en wat andere simpele effectlampen.



Vervoer: Vrachtauto (nee, geen vrachtwagen met aanlegger) en daar heb ik zelfs nog wel ruimte over... alleen als ik al mijn spul meeneem naar een grote show dan moet ik nog wel eens zuinig zijn met mijn ruimte... 

Maar over mijn Budget en MH's... Ik hoef niet 10 Mh's voor dat geld hoor... ik zat aan 2 te denken... het is maar om te beginnen en te zien hoe ze werken... als het goed te besturen is (maar dat ligt ook aan de tafel) dan is er altijd nog de optie voor meer Mh's... maar ik denk dat ik dan eerst voordat ik er meer bij koop die scanmaster 2 verkoop en even doorspaar voor de Pearl 2004. (maar dat is pas als ik een groot bedrijf wil worden met personeel)

@jurjen_barel: nee, geen effect lampen voor mij! ik wil meteen goed spul hebben waar ik meerdere dingen mee kan doen.... en die rampage is (bijna) hetzelfde als B.v. een mushroom of een T-rex!   (toch? verbeter me als ik het verkeert heb.. alleen verschil in lichtsterkte)

P.s. zoals het nu staat kan ik nog wel met de trussen alle klussen doen... als ik echt groot wordt meer meer personeel enzo dan breidt ik als eerste daar op uit...

----------


## LuPuS

2 MH's lijkt me het best na heel deze post doorgelezen te hebben.

Alvast mooi materiaal dat je daar hebt!

----------


## Scan head

Dank je, maar weten jullie nog iets om een hele grote zaal te kunnen belichten.... 
en nee, ik ga niet 100 parren daar neer hangen! het moet wel bewegend licht zijn. Dus dan kom ik op de MH uit... en dan 2x Mh's á 1500 euro dan heb je volgens mij wel goed kwalicatief spul... (als je het goeie dan koopt). en dan kom ik al heel ver... maar hebben jullie misschien nog andere dingen hoe ik het kan verbeteren?

----------


## LuPuS

Meerdere scans?

Vindt de prijs scan/mh te groot verschil om voor mh te kiezen (voor ons toch, weet niet in jou standpunt)

----------


## Scan head

Nee, geen meer scans... ik vindt dat ik al genoeg met de 4 scans kan die ik nu bezit... ik wil nu (bewegend) licht hebben dat (fel) licht heeft die door een zaal van 45 m in de lengte erg goed zichtbaar is... iemand enige idee welke MH ik dan nodig heb?

----------


## Michael

Ik denk dat je al een grote vooruitgang boekt door bijvoorbeeld die tornado scans van showtec te vervangen door degelijkere robes 250xt scans en dan nog eens twee robe 250 moving heads als je dat graag hebt. Heb je ook nog lekker al het intelligent light van een merk :Wink: .

----------


## Scan head

nee nee, ik ga niks vervangen... ik heb dat nog maar een anderhalfjaar á 2 jaar... en ze doen het nog prima en ik kan me er eindeloos mee uitleven.... maar 2 Movinghead's erbij zou wel leuk staan bij mijn drive-in lijkt mij zo.... iemand enige idee welke ik hier voor moet gebruiken gezien wat ik er allemaal in wil hebben?

----------


## pro`d`user

Misschien 2 2ehands mac250's?
Zijn volgens mij goed te vinden, of wil je per se nieuwe movingheads hebben?

----------


## Scan head

Nieuw of tweedehands maakt me neit echt uit... Ik moet goeie Mh's hebben voor een prijs van 3000 euro... 
en ja, ze moeten snel reageren. Want ik heb straks een voorstelling (theater)  en daar moeten 2 MH's d.m.v een autopilot systeem (hebben wij niet hoor... van een ander bedrijf) de mensen gevolgd worden.

----------


## pro`d`user

Ik zou is gaan rondkijken op wat tweedehands sites voor
mac250's of mac500's, wil je trouwens spots of washes?

----------


## driesmees

wat dacht je van een stevige laser? lijkt me wel een leuke aanvulling.
[edit]typfout/

----------


## splash

Een laser (ik neem aan dat kaser een tiepfout is...?) lijkt mij een beetje onzin en zonde van je geld. Ten eerste kan je ze alleen gebruiken bij fuiven en niet bij theater. Daarnaast vind ik niet dat lasers altijd zoveel toevoegen aan je show.

----------


## AJB

Robe moving heads kosten inkoop zo'n 850 euri p.stuk. (nieuw incl. lamp excl. btw)

Is een optie dus... Verder vind ik dat er in dit topic ENORM veel vette b*llshit staat... a) dat moving heads aanschaffen betekent dat je een vrachtauto nodig hebt b) dat eurotruss de standaard is in nederland c) dat moving-heads meer lichtopbrengst hebben dan scans (!?!?!?!) d)sparen voor een Pearl 2004 (uhu...meer dan 10.000 euro sparen voor een drive in show met wat afval-scans... lekker realistisch)

Het idee van een spooky blue laser ofzo, is zo slecht nog niet, aangezien je daar een duidelijke meerprijs voor kunt vangen. Idd is het effect niet een hele avond leuk, en 4x robe xt250 spot is wat dat betreft interessanter.

----------


## pro`d`user

Ja, qua licht zou ik gaan voor movingheads, heb je veel aan bij drive-in en in het theater dus lijkt me een goede keus. 
Als je geen goede statieven/truss hebt zou je daar ook voor kunnen gaan want als je er 2/4 yokes bij gaat hangen wordt het geheel flink zwaarder.

Misschien een ander idee is een geluidstafel. Als je toch iets in het theater gaat doen is dat misschien wel handig?

----------


## DJ.T

Als je wel eens toneel doet is het dan niet handig om een beetje toneel basislicht te kopen, denk dan aan setje PC'tjes, fresnellen, en misschien een paar profieltjes?
Wat denk ik ook geen kwaad kan is om die tornado scans de deur uit te doen en daar een setje goede scans voor aan te schaffen, mx-4/10?
MH's heb je denk ik niet heel veel aan, het effect is wel ontzettend mooi maar als drive-in geeft het niet echt een meerwaarde tenzij je ze dus ergens in het midden van de zaal kwijt kan zodat ze ook echt alle kanten op schijnen en niet zoals de meeste drive-ins hun truss langs de randen opstellen en daar MH's aan hangen. Dat heeft weinig zin want om nou de muren te gaan verlichten met MH's..., dan zijn goeie scans een betere optie.
MH's gebruiken bij theater?? De keren dat ik ze tot nu toe bij toneel voorstellingen heb gezien zijn op 1 hand te tellen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> MH's gebruiken bij theater?? De keren dat ik ze tot nu toe bij toneel voorstellingen heb gezien zijn op 1 hand te tellen.



Afgelopen schooljaar "al" twee keer naar theater geweest. 2x gebruikten ze MH's om te volgen.

Nl.: Rotterdamse Schouwburg en Appeltheater Scheveningen.

Oké, past idd op 1 hand [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

En met de reactie om scans te kopen die geavanceerder en kwalitatief beter zijn, ben ik het wel eens.

----------


## Michael

Nou begrijp ik je helemaal niet meer?! Eerst geef ik dit advies en roep je van nee geen nieuwe scans of vervangen en nu opeens wel?!

Dan nog maar eens. Kijk eens naar de Robe 250 xt moving heads en de gelijknamige Robe 250xt scans. Ik zou beginnen met die scans dat is al een zee van vooruitgang op die tornado's.

www.robe.com

By the way moving heads bij theatervoorstellingen kan ik al niet meer op een hand tellen  :Wink:

----------


## AJB

Dat je adviezen erg beroerd onderbouwd zijn kan ik nog accepteren, maar geef dan in ieder geval de juiste link... :Frown: 

http://www.robe.cz

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> Nou begrijp ik je helemaal niet meer?! Eerst geef ik dit advies en roep je van nee geen nieuwe scans of vervangen en nu opeens wel?!



Ik wil je niet teleurstellen, maar je moet beter lezen: ik heb niet dit topic geopend, maar Scan Head. Ik neem aan dat je mij voor hem hebt aangezien? Ik zie anders nergens dat Scan Head ineens zegt dat hij wel alle scanners wil vervangen of er een paar wil bijkopen.

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Robe moving heads kosten inkoop zo'n 850 euri p.stuk. (nieuw incl. lamp excl. btw)
> 
> Is een optie dus... Verder vind ik dat er in dit topic ENORM veel vette b*llshit staat... a) dat moving heads aanschaffen betekent dat je een vrachtauto nodig hebt b) dat eurotruss de standaard is in nederland c) dat moving-heads meer lichtopbrengst hebben dan scans (!?!?!?!) d)*sparen voor een Pearl 2004*



Als jij even goed las zou ik dat pas doen als ik ging uitbreiden met meerdere Mh's... en als ik ging uitbreiden dan oook meteen naar een drive inn die vele meer mensen aan kan. en aangezien ik het licht mannetje ben bij het bedrijf intresseer ik me alleen in licht en mijn colegga in geluid.`





> citaat:_geplaatst door pro'd'user_
> Ja, qua licht zou ik gaan voor movingheads, heb je veel aan bij drive-in en in het theater dus lijkt me een goede keus. 
> Als je geen goede statieven/truss hebt zou je daar ook voor kunnen gaan want als je er 2/4 yokes bij gaat hangen wordt het geheel flink zwaarder.
> 
> *Misschien een ander idee is een geluidstafel. Als je toch iets in 
> het theater gaat doen is dat misschien wel handig?*



ik heb een 24 kanaals mengpaneel daarvoor. dat moet volgens mij wel genoeg zijn voor die theatervoorstelling. (P.s. ook nog wel een kleinere draaitafel hoor.)





> citaat:[i] geplaatst door DJ.T[i]
> Als je wel eens toneel doet is het dan niet handig om een beetje toneel basislicht te kopen, *1.denk dan aan setje PC'tjes, fresnellen, en misschien een paar profieltjes?*
> Wat denk ik ook geen kwaad kan is om die tornado scans de deur uit te doen en daar een setje goede scans voor aan te schaffen, *2.mx-4/10?*
> MH's heb je denk ik niet heel veel aan, het effect is wel ontzettend mooi maar als drive-in geeft het niet echt een meerwaarde tenzij je ze dus ergens in het midden van de zaal kwijt kan zodat ze ook echt alle kanten op schijnen en niet zoals de meeste drive-ins hun truss langs de randen opstellen en daar MH's aan hangen. Dat heeft weinig zin want om nou de muren te gaan verlichten met MH's..., dan zijn goeie scans een betere optie.
> *3.MH's gebruiken bij theater??* De keren dat ik ze tot nu toe bij toneel voorstellingen heb gezien zijn op 1 hand te tellen



*1.* Zulk spul hebben we al: hieronder er even een lijstje van:
- Jands ESP 36 lichtmixer (DMX 512)
- 24 x ADB eurorack 60 3 KW dimmers
- 12 x Zero 88 2 KW dimmers
- 1x MA DMX AD converter
- 2 Selcon profielspots 24/46 graden 1000 watt
- 6 ADB Profielspots DW 104 15/42 graden 1000 watt
- 14 ADB/controlux PC 1000 Watt
- 2 ADB Fresnel 1000 Watt
- 18 par 64 medium ( en voor de gewone drive in show ook nog eens 16 dus samen 34 Par 64 medium)
- 5 Par 64 narrow shortnose 1000 watt 220 volt
- 1 halogeen volgspot op statief
- 2 Selecon Asymmeterische horizonbakken (per bak 4 stukken elk 500 watt)
- 4 multi's 20 meter en 2 multi's 10 meter (6 aansluitingen)
(400 kleurenfilters (verschillende kleuren en meerdere van 1 kleur)

*2.*en ja, het idee waarom ik die tornado's wil houden: ik wil ze achteraan boven het toneel hangen... met MH's zou je idd de helft van de tijd tegen het horizondoek aanschijnen. maar ik hou het voorlopig nog bij scanners

*3.*de opdrachtgever vraagt om 2 movingheads voor op het podium puur voor de sfeer.... nou, dan krijgt hij ze toch ook (desnoods huur is ze ervoor)

@ jurjen barel: Idd, zie hij kan lezen!

----------


## R. den Ridder

hmmmm...tornadoscans tegenover kilowatters...dat wordt leuk! houden je bundels na 3 meter ineens op :-)  

zou idd eens kijken naar betere scans en evt. MH's, robe's zijn leuk, five stars, 2ehands mac500's vind je misschien wel op ebay duitsland, en mac250's staan er in nederland genoeg te koop.
evt. ook een mooier tafeltje, die scanmaster is leuk maar om er nu tig wappers aan te hangen..kijk dan eens voor een botex navigator? die nieuwe tafel iig of evt. martin lightjockey ofzo, kun je een stuk creatievere dingen mee doen als je het mij vraagt.

----------


## pro`d`user

Je kan het geld ook investeren in een site.
Of heb je die al? Zo ja, vul die anders is in je profiel in.

Wat heb je eigenlijk voor truss?

Je hebt al een degelijke verzameling aan lichtapparatuur dus dat geeft
aan dat je er vast wel aardig wat van af weet, waar denk je zelf aan
wat je wilt kopen?
Wat mis je bij een drive-in showtje of een theatervoorstelling?

Je kan het ook in de spaarpot stoppen zodat wanneer je het echt nodig hebt je dat geld alvast hebt.

----------


## Michael

oeeee
ik me weer eens even goed mislezen hier. Sorry[:I]

AJB waarom zijn mijn adviezen slecht en beroerd onderbouwd. Wil je zeggen dat een tornado scan versus een par 64 een goede match is? :Frown: 

Zeg mij eens wat niet onderbouwd is. Dat een tornado scan onderdoet aan parren? of dat het vervangen van de tornado scans een vooruitgang zou zijn mits worden vervangen door degelijkere scans zoals bijvoorbeeld een Robe 250xt?

----------


## pro`d`user

Nee, juist niet.
Die scans vallen in het niets bij een aantal par64.

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Je kan het geld ook investeren in een site.
> Of heb je die al? Zo ja, vul die anders is in je profiel in.
> 
> Wat heb je eigenlijk voor truss?
> 
> Je hebt al een degelijke verzameling aan lichtapparatuur dus dat geeft
> aan dat je er vast wel aardig wat van af weet, waar denk je zelf aan
> ...



nee, ik heb nog geen site, maar ik moet maar eens mogelijkheden zoeken voor een site. het zou niet verkeerd zijn. maar we hoeven echt geen meer klussen want dan zou werk en alles erbij in schieten, zoals het nu gaat gaat het perfect!

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> AJB waarom zijn mijn adviezen slecht en beroerd onderbouwd ?



Wil je een eerlijk of een aardig antwoord ?...

Onderbouwing heeft niets te maken met de stelling die je inneemt... Ik wordt een beetje moe van al die wannabee's die ontzettend in de ruimte gaan schreeuwen over niets... Lees eens al die topics die hier over gaan...Altijd die voor de handliggende open deuren... slaapverwekkend.....

En zoals R.den Ridder terecht aangeeft (om terug te komen op oorspronkelijke vraag) er is genoeg van die meuk te koop 2de hands... Gewoon ff zoeken [|)]

----------


## Michael

En jij telt mij dus bij die wannabee's zoals je dat mooi stelt?





> citaatat je adviezen erg beroerd onderbouwd zijn kan ik nog accepteren, maar geef dan in ieder geval de juiste link...



Over beroerd onderbouwen ben je zelf begonnen waarom weet ik ook niet.
En ja ik heb lange tenen.

----------


## Scan head

Mooi, dit is dus even zwaar offtopic: nu weer naar mijn vraag....Wil iemand mij een voorbereken wat volgens jullie de beste MH die ik kan nemen.... heb er wel een paar op het oog (2dehands) maar ik wil jullie adviezen eerst wel eens aanhoren voordat ik er zelf over begin... 

vermeld bij jullie reactie dan de specificaties van de MH dus:
Snelheid?
kleuren?
gobo's?
vermogen?
nodige kanalen?
Waarom deze?

B.v.d Scan head

----------


## pro`d`user

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Je kan het geld ook investeren in een site.
> Of heb je die al? Zo ja, vul die anders is in je profiel in.
> 
> Wat heb je eigenlijk voor truss?
> 
> Je hebt al een degelijke verzameling aan lichtapparatuur dus dat geeft
> aan dat je er vast wel aardig wat van af weet, waar denk je zelf aan
> ...



En als je op zoek zeker yokes wil, use google of de zoekfunctie of iets anders. Is heel veel over te vinden.
Het zoeken heb ik alvast voor je gedaan
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/search.asp?mode=DoIt

----------


## ZaNyDu

Welke moving head je moet nemen? pfff..

Kijk dit forum is er om je te helpen met problemen waar je zelf niet uit komt, wat heb je zelf al gedaan om antwoord op je vraag te krijgen? Ik heb net in de zoekfunctie van t forum "moving head" ingetypt, en hey(!!!) ik krijg meteen antwoord op je vraag. voor sommige mensen blijkt het erg lastig te zijn om zelf een aktie te ondergaan, en moet iedereen het dan maar voorkauwen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Bovendien kun je voor specificaties altijd op de site van de fabrikant kijken.

Maar ja, met 3000 eruo moet je oppassen. Voor 2 MH's van E1500,- p. st. zul je niet de top van de markt krijgen, hoor. Je kan dan het beste voor twee 2dehands Mac's gaan.

----------


## Michael

Ik weet ik ga nu weer zeiken maarja meneer vraagt mh's voor 1500 euro per stuk die ook nog degelijk zijn. Robe 250XT. Aangezien ik ze zelf ook constant gebruik (geen eigendom van mij maar van mijn zakenpartner) kan ik je op voorhand al zeggen dat ze:

1. Snel zijn
2. Betrouwbaar en berdrijfszeker zijn
3. Er genoeg professionele bedrijven gebruik maken van deze mh's
4. Verkrijgbaar zijn voor minder dan 1500 euro per stuk

Je kunt natuurlijk ook zoals iedereen zegt 2dehands martins pakken welke natuurlijk de marktstandaard zijn maar die kosten ook een tikkeltje meer maar wie goed zoekt vind ze nieuw onder de 1500 euro (martin mac 250 basic) :Wink: 

Vraag me niet teveel over die bakken want ik doe geluid en geen licht.

Note: natuurlijk zal men wel gaan vragen welke bedrijven in Nederland gebruiken deze dan? Nou sla de telefoongids open en zoek de bedrijven in limburg maar eens af, in zuid limburg zijn de meeste bedrijven uitgerust met robe's. En nog een goed voorbeeld voor de twijfelaars denk eens terug aan het faillissement van discotheek de vision wat hing daar :Wink: ? Of anders mischien GLP. De ypoc moving heads niet duur maar toch zeker goed voor hun geld.

----------


## Scan head

Bedankt Micheal, ik ben vanmiddag naar een winkel geweest waar ze Robe 250XT's hadden... ik mocht tegen borg ze een dag mee naar huis hebben en ik heb er de hele ochtend mee staan te spelen. ik moet zeggen: Het Valt me niks af... ze zijn idd snel, geen storingen of wat dan ook. reageert nauwkeurig enz. Guess wat ik gedaan heb?

ze weer terug gebracht en gekocht voor 2500-, (niet helemaal nieuw:demo headjes maar ze stonden nog maar 2 dagen in de winkel te draaien, mooie warming-up! :Smile: ) ( voor de duidelijke heid: 2 voor 2500 euro!  :Wink: ) 

Ik dank jullie allemaal voor jullie reactie's!

----------


## AJB

Ben je knap genaait... Inkoopprijs is VEEEEEl lager...[:I]

----------


## Scan head

1250 euro voor nieuwe Robe 250XT spots? volgens mij niet... ik heb ze vele duurder zien staan:s

Ik heb er (moet er wel even bijgenoemd worden) 2x 20 m 3-polige DMX kabel bij. G-haken en 4 jaar garantie... zou het dan veel zijn? nouja, ik ben er wel tevreden mee...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Gefeliciteerd met je aankoop .

Maar lullig  als het is , voor 2000,- en met goed zoeken voor minder had je ze ook kunnen hebben. Iniedergeval veel plezier ermee , en post is wat fotos van een show waar je je set hebt gebruikt. We zijn ondertussen denk ik wel benieuwd,  in iedergeval ik wel.

M.V.G

----------


## Scan head

Maar dat van 2000 euro zijn ze tweedehands toch? en die kabels kosten ook wat en die G-haken ook! nouja, Ik heb het er wel voor over... en trouwens, tweedehands heb je geen garantie van 4 jaar!  :Wink:

----------


## LuPuS

Inderdaad, garantie is onbetaalbaar moest er in die vier jaar iets mee gebeuren!

Betaal ook liever 200  meer, en wetende dat ik zo 2 jaar garantie heb.

----------


## Scan head

Dus zo slecht was die aankoop toch niet? maar aan de andere kant, ik moest misschien juullie raad nog even vragen.. maar ja, ik was vanochtend meteen verkocht.... ik was er van onder de indruk!  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

Ik vind 2500 euro best netjes. Al krijg je ze wel nieuw hiervoor maarja zijn bijna nieuwe demootjes met garantie en al, dat zit dus wel goed. Ik hoop dat je er veel plezier aan zult hebben. Wel een ding stop ze direkt in een flightcase want anders zul je niet veel plezier van ze hebben als je veel on the road met die beestjes gaat.

klopt voor een 1000 euro per stuk krijg je ze wel tweede hands alleen zijn ze 2dehands bijna nergens te vinden :Wink: . Het faillissement van de vision was eenmalig en zelfs toen moesten we nog een 800-900 euro per mh dokken dus......

----------


## Scan head

Nouja, gezien de tijdnood, garantie en de andere dingen die een rol hebben gespeeld in de aankoop ben ik er best blij mee, Flgihtcase had ik overigens al, maar die gebruikte ik helemaal niet voor een MH:$.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik heb al eeb aabtal nieuwprijzen voor 870 eurotjes ex voorbij zien komen hoor. En tsja , g-haken en dmx kabel heb ik hier al voldoende liggen dus daar houd ik persoonlijk niet zoveel rekening mee. Mijn vaste leverancier kijkt meestal ook niet op een haakje. 
Opzich is 2500,- geen slechte prijs , maar met wat meer zoekwerk had je er wellicht ook nog 2 zwaardere scans bijgehad , of gewoon nog meer geld van je budget overgehouden.

M.V.G

----------


## pro`d`user

Ja, als je toch geld overhebt dan kijk je inderdaad niet eerst
even rustig rond, en als je haast hebt is een beetje op internet
zoeken en rondvragen ook binnen dagje gelukt dus hoeveel haast?

Maar als je er zelf maar blij mee bent...
Gefeliciteerd met je aankoop.

----------


## Michael

Dj robin zou je me dan eens een linkje willen geven naar het bedrijf dat je robe 250xt moving heads voor 870 euro ex btw (inclusief lamp) nieuw verkoopt? Zover ik me kan herinnneren is dat nog minder dan de dealerprijs bij de importeur.

----------


## AJB

Maak maar eens een dealprijs michael... http://www.rolight.nl

Koop een lichttafel + 4 heads...en voila... onderhandelingspositie is een stuk sterker  :Wink: 

Over inkoopprijs dealer moet je je niet zomaar uitlaten...Deze zijn altijd een stuk voordeliger dan menigeen denkt...

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door pro`d`user_
> 
> Ja, als je toch geld overhebt dan kijk je inderdaad niet eerst
> even rustig rond, en als je haast hebt is een beetje op internet
> zoeken en rondvragen ook binnen dagje gelukt dus *hoeveel haast?*
> 
> Maar als je er zelf maar blij mee bent...
> Gefeliciteerd met je aankoop.



Nou, Zondag is het toneelstuk... vanmiddag willen ze al dat we komen opbouwen omdat het Perfect moet worden. daar heb ik geen problemen mee, wij worden wel betaalt en we kunnen dan ook echt tot alles in de puntjes goed doen. Maar ik had dus erg haast... ziet u?

----------


## Michael

klopt maar scan head koopt gene vier mh's met tafel dus.........
Normaal krijg je gemiddeld een 30-45% op de adviesprijs.

----------


## Scan head

Maar hebben jullie nog iets in jullie hoofd al bijvoeging aan een drive in show voor 500 euro? (niet dat het opmoet ofzo)

----------


## Michael

Is het mischien niet een leuk idee om te gaan sparen om de tornado scans te verwisselen voor robe's 250xt scans of de dj scans van robe(geen mh's)? Ik weet ik val in herhaling maarja je vraagt er ook om :Wink:

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Dj robin zou je me dan eens een linkje willen geven naar het bedrijf dat je robe 250xt moving heads voor 870 euro ex btw (inclusief lamp) nieuw verkoopt? Zover ik me kan herinnneren is dat nog minder dan de dealerprijs bij de importeur.



Deze prijs heb ik gekregen toen ikzelf aan het orienteren was op moving heads. Ik was toen opzoek naar 4 spots met het idee erna nog 4 washes erbij te nemen. Na overleg met mij vaste leverancier kon ik toen voor 870 euro ex per stuk deze spots aanschaffen. Over inclusief lamp heb je mij nooit overgehoord. Dat maak je er zelf van.

M.V.G

----------


## Scan head

Nou ja, 870 x 119% = 1035,30 euro x 2 = 2070,60. dat betaal jij voor 2 Robe 250XT spot's.
ik betaal er 2500 euro voor en ik heb kabels en de hele brut erbij... + jaja 4 JAAR garantie, nou beste mensen, wie is er goedkoper uit?

----------


## pro`d`user

Het KAN goedkoper, en jij hebt wel demo-modellen en niet de
nieuwe Robe 250 XT's waarvan je de prijs uitrekent.

Maar deze discussie is nutteloos want je hebt het toch al gekocht.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Maar als jij al zoveel duur spul hebt staan met je show neem ik aan dat je ook gewoon Legaal bezig bent en dat betekent dan ook dat je je btw trug kan vragen. Garantie heb ik gewoon bij m ijn leverancier , niet voor 1 of 2 of 4 jaar , gewoon zoals het hoort : waneer het nodig is.
Maar deze discussie is inderdaad beetje verkeerde kant op aan het gaan. Ik bedoelde het eigenlijk meer als vraag eens rond wat offertes aan want dat kan je flink in prijs schelen.

M.V.G

----------


## Scan head

Vinden jullie dit een koopje: 600 euro voor 4 golden strobes? (nouja, ik heb ze gister gekocht... :Smile: )

----------


## speakerfreak

wat wil je nou horen! dat je zulke goedkope dingen koopt?

----------


## DJ_Robin

Beetje zinloze post. Als je ze al hebt gekocht hoef je dat niet meer te vragen. Je hebt ze toch al.

----------


## lichtpuntje

Ik denk dat je voor een drive-in beter geen mh kunt kopen... Het klinkt dom, maar als je de voordelen van een mh bekijkt is het enige dat ze om hun eigen as kunnen draaien. Verder vind ik sommige heads erg traag. Als je een scan en een mh tegelijkertijd van A naar B laat gaan is de scan er vrijwel altijd eerder.
Als je theateroptredens hebt, zijn mh daarentegen wel weer mooi. Ze zorgen voor een mooi beeld en ze hebben geen snelle pan en tilt movement nodig.

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:Als je een scan en een mh tegelijkertijd van A naar B laat gaan is de scan er vrijwel altijd eerder.



 Dat is volledig afhangkelijk van het programmeerwerk. Je kan als je een beetje tafel hebt de snelheid aanpassen zodat alle spots met dezelfde snelheid bewegen. Zo kan je dan dus ook alle spots op het zelfde moment een bepaald punt laten bereiken terwijl ze allemaal op verschillende afstanden van die positie hangen.

Als je in het voorrecht bet dat je veelal trussen in de zaal hebt hangen dan vind ik een MH een hele mooi investering. Ook op een achtertrusje misstaat hij niet omdat je makkelijker een spiegelbol ect meepakt die aan hetzelfde trusje hangt. (dit zal je niet lukken als je scan op dezelfde plaats hangt.

M.V.G

----------


## maarten

lichtpuntje jouw idee van theater is erg op'van den Ende' gebaseerd heb ik het idee.
Ik heb genoeg produkties gezien waarbij scans erg prettig zijn, 
omdat ze minder hoog zijn als ze in de kap zijn, ideaal voor afstoppen.
En snelheid als er weinig tijd is tussen standen met verschillende posities.

----------


## Scan head

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_Robin_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Als je een scan en een mh tegelijkertijd van A naar B laat gaan is de scan er vrijwel altijd eerder.
> ...



Ik denk dat hij bedoelt dat als je een scan en een Mh op hun max aan snelheid hebt ingesteld dat de scan dan verweg de snelste is... en tuurlijk, meestal programmeer je ze in, maar als je het handmatig zou doen dan gaat de scan sneller

----------


## turbomaster

de vraag is natuurlijk wel waarom je die hogere snelheden nodig hebt he. persoonlijk gebruik ik zelden of nooit de maximale snelheid omdat het resultaat er nogal rommelig begint uit te zien dan. maar ja dan zitten we weer bij een heel andere discussie...
trouwens een mb aan een achtertruss? zou die eerder op de middentruss hangen

----------


## Scan head

Mijn voorkeur in een drive-in-show feest met een leuk zaaltje neem ik 10 scans mee en 2 movingheads (net gekocht)... ook 4 barretjes, strobe en een paar blacklights. Helemaal niks achter of midden truss... de 2 mh's zijn voor mij meer iets wat het verhaal net even wat leuker maakt, ze komen echt nooit boven de scan's uit...

----------


## Max

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Scan head_
> 
> Mijn voorkeur in een drive-in-show feest met een leuk zaaltje neem ik 10 scans mee en 2 movingheads (net gekocht)... ook 4 barretjes, strobe en een paar blacklights. Helemaal niks achter of midden truss... de 2 mh's zijn voor mij meer iets wat het verhaal net even wat leuker maakt, ze komen echt nooit boven de scan's uit...



10 scans [ :Embarrassment: )][:0]

----------


## Scan head

Wat is daar mis mee? Bugdet laat het wel toe bij veel van de feesten...

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:trouwens een mb aan een achtertruss? zou die eerder op de middentruss hangen



Als je had gelezen had je kunnen begrijpen dat ik bedoel dat het KAN.
Tuurlijk hang je hem liever midden in de zaal , maar als dat niet kan is hij zeker goed op een achtertrusje te gebruiken , ik 
ctrl-c , ctrl-v even uit mijn vorrige post :
------------------------------------------------------------------
Als je in het voorrecht bet dat je veelal trussen in de zaal hebt hangen dan vind ik een MH een hele mooi investering. Ook op een achtertrusje misstaat hij niet omdat je makkelijker een spiegelbol ect meepakt die aan hetzelfde trusje hangt. (dit zal je niet lukken als je scan op dezelfde plaats hangt

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Een paar blinders geeft meestal ook wel een leuk effect.

----------


## Scan head

Reeds in bezit.

Vertel eens wat jullie allemaal hebben... misschien dat ik daar nog iets leuks tussenvind. misschien dat jullie me dan ook even jullie ervaringen er over kunnen zeggen  :Smile:

----------

